# Dometic Tec Tower Fridge playing up



## papatone (Jun 19, 2007)

Fridge not working,on gas or 240, but working off alternator when engine running.Rang Dometic Services, they gave me contact details for Derwent Technical Services, has anyone used this company. with good results or can recmmend others.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi papatone! The thing that jumps out at me is that, with both gas and mains operation, the thermostat can be set and does control the temperature. On alternator the thermostatic control does not apply... the fridge/freezer just gets colder.

So... is there a problem with the thermostat? Only at Easter-time, the spindle on mine snapped. Cheap plastic. It cost me considerably less than the £70 + per hour labour charge, but for a £1.20 part £30 was too much!! :roll: :wink: 

Whatever you find as your problem, do keep us informed.

Cheers!! :wink:


----------

